# Who does this?



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

I Would imagine most of you if not all,Have heard about the Poor dog who was shot in Quebec on Thursday,If not here is the Link..What would posses someone to maime a Dog like this,I Hope this Man gets the book thrown at him,Not only does he give bowhunters a Bad name but all hunters in general..Look out because the Do gooder,Tree Huggers will be out for Blood..Maybe even our Bows....Makes you think... http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/ottaw...pitbull-shot-crossbow-at-ottawa-hospital.html


Poor Dog has died....Grizz


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

From the Picture that i seen of the X-Ray.99% Sure it was a Muzzy Broadhead...Grizz


----------



## Andrew D (Oct 7, 2012)

Some sick people out there.... They should take that arrow and firmly place it in a certain orifice . I hope the animal cruelty laws in Quebec are better then Ontario, here i see many people getting off with nothing more then a slap on the wrist. For some pretty sick acts on animals. 

I own horses and see some terrible things with how people treat their animals. ( its sad ). Certain people should not own animals!!!!!

I guess we will have to wait and see the reaction towards bows and crossbows now.


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

Andrew D said:


> Some sick people out there.... They should take that arrow and firmly place it in a certain orifice . I hope the animal cruelty laws in Quebec are better then Ontario, here i see many people getting off with nothing more then a slap on the wrist. For some pretty sick acts on animals.
> 
> I own horses and see some terrible things with how people treat their animals. ( its sad ). Certain people should not own animals!!!!!
> 
> I guess we will have to wait and see the reaction towards bows and crossbows now.


I Could almost be certain that some sort of Goverment will try and implement some sort of Bow law...I Dont care,I Will not Register my guns again and will never register my Bows or Crossbows...Hopefully it will not come to that,The man who did this is not mentally stable to say the least,I Dont know what i would do if it was my Chocoalte Lab...Grizz


----------



## Ravenhunter (Dec 19, 2010)

First off. People are morons! Second, if someone did that to one of my dogs they would get off as easy as a police charge. 3rd Good thing it wasn't a rage or he wouldn't have survived.


----------



## zzzzzz (May 29, 2012)

Ravenhunter said:


> First off. People are morons! Second, if someone did that to one of my dogs they would get off as easy as a police charge. 3rd Good thing it wasn't a rage or he wouldn't have survived.


The dog passed away that night.


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Not sticking up for the shooter, but if the pitbull was at large it could have been shot by someone who had kids. Again, didn't read the story but something to consider. I have kids and live in an area with rampant 'dog dropping'. I can sympathize with the shooter if that was the case. I bet his intent, again with no knowledge of the facts, was that this was intended to be a lethal shot.


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

cath8r said:


> Not sticking up for the shooter, but if the pitbull was at large it could have been shot by someone who had kids. Again, didn't read the story but something to consider. I have kids and live in an area with rampant 'dog dropping'. I can sympathize with the shooter if that was the case. I bet his intent, again with no knowledge of the facts, was that this was intended to be a lethal shot.


Your saying because a Dog was loose that it's right to shoot it with a Crossbow?I dont like Pitbulls but i cant justify shooting one if it was loose unless it attacked and then i would use a Gun.not a crossbow.Obviously the Shooter will get what he deserves and rightfully so...Cruelty to Animals and other charges for sure.


----------



## hunt1687 (Aug 22, 2008)

GrizzlyMan1980 said:


> Your saying because a Dog was loose that it's right to shoot it with a Crossbow?I dont like Pitbulls but i cant justify shooting one if it was loose unless it attacked and then i would use a Gun.not a crossbow.Obviously the Shooter will get what he deserves and rightfully so...Cruelty to Animals and other charges for sure.


Obviously Grizz you have never seen a family member with their face ripped off by a dog as I have. Strays should not be given a chance to do that to a kid. Obviously there was an owner problem for the dog to be in someones yard and a pit bull at that. There is a reason there are leash laws and some cities are banning pits. We are burning the shooter at the stake here and we know nothing but what a biased news report says. Perhaps he had been attacked or a family member at one time, or perhaps he has had numerous problems with this particular dog. If this is a city/town he couldn't use a firearm (noise) and tried to do away with a problem dog quietly but obviously missed the mark. The mutt must have jumped the string.


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

hunt1687 said:


> Obviously Grizz you have never seen a family member with their face ripped off by a dog as I have. Strays should not be given a chance to do that to a kid. Obviously there was an owner problem for the dog to be in someones yard and a pit bull at that. There is a reason there are leash laws and some cities are banning pits. We are burning the shooter at the stake here and we know nothing but what a biased news report says. Perhaps he had been attacked or a family member at one time, or perhaps he has had numerous problems with this particular dog. If this is a city/town he couldn't use a firearm (noise) and tried to do away with a problem dog quietly but obviously missed the mark. The mutt must have jumped the string.


There was no attack on a Person,Dog was shot for no certain reason,If it had attacked i would understand...I am not burning anybody..I could care less if he rots in jail or walks free to be honest but he should be punished,I Care about the Laws in which bows are going to be looked at by the Goverment...


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

This will do no good for Bowhunters and All-Rifles,Shotguns or Bow laws or debates now..All the Tree Huggers and Nancies will be crying the Blues all the while carrying there little Mutts in there Purse to Parliment hill...This next week should be fun to watch the news...Grizz


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

Was this a problem dog?


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

cc46 said:


> Was this a problem dog?


No...As of now there has not been one word about it being a Problem dog..So my guess is that it wasnt,There would be some sort of babble about that by now....You would think...Grizz


----------



## sawicki4x4 (Jan 2, 2013)

cath8r said:


> Not sticking up for the shooter, but if the pitbull was at large it could have been shot by someone who had kids. Again, didn't read the story but something to consider. I have kids and live in an area with rampant 'dog dropping'. I can sympathize with the shooter if that was the case. I bet his intent, again with no knowledge of the facts, was that this was intended to be a lethal shot.


Pits get a bad rap. A good friend has 4 of them that he has saved and they are the nicest most loving dogs i have ever met. And for that matter no one has the right to shoot a dog because its loose. If you think its an issue call the cops. Dont take the law into your own hands. Its like shooting a person who is acting sketchy for just that reason alone.


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

Okay so lets see what the facts are. 
In rural locations problem animals are "taken care of", dogs, bears, etc by local folks. But in an urban location public opinion can be extremely harmful to the archery community if it is perceived to be un-justified that an arrow is found in a neighbourhood dog shot while visiting a neighbours yard.


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

cc46 said:


> Okay so lets see what the facts are.
> In rural locations problem animals are "taken care of", dogs, bears, etc by local folks. But in an urban location public opinion can be extremely harmful to the archery community if it is perceived to be un-justified that an arrow is found in a neighbourhood dog shot while visiting a neighbours yard.


I Live and spend 99% of my time in Rural Ontario,I Personally dont know anybody who has shot a dog,or shot a Bear unless they were hunting,Now if i had to put a dog down because of Aggresivness,It would be by gun.I am not against shooting an aggresive dog,but i am against shooting one with a Crossbow and wounding it and for no certain reason other then the shooter is Unstable...Grizz


----------



## zzzzzz (May 29, 2012)

GrizzlyMan1980 said:


> I Live and spend 99% of my time in Rural Ontario,I Personally dont know anybody who has shot a dog,or shot a Bear unless they were hunting,Now if i had to put a dog down because of Aggresivness,It would be by gun.I am not against shooting an aggresive dog,but i am against shooting one with a Crossbow and wounding it and for no certain reason other then the shooter is Unstable...Grizz


my yellow lab was shot in the head by some nutjob when I was kid living in rural, Ontario, dog was not a threat, my hunting buddy

like the nutjob teen gangbangers in the city, get their hands on a handgun or sawed off shotgun, they will shoot anybody, anything, idolize the chumps in the gangster movies they watch, think its cool. If these kids, learned to hunt, actually killed something, gutted an animal and ate it, they would understand the gun, understand what it is to kill, understand why we kill, think twice, long and hard before pointing a gun at a human let alone pulling the trigger (2 cents)


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

zzzzzz said:


> my yellow lab was shot in the head by some nutjob when I was kid living in rural, Ontario, dog was not a threat, hunting buddy


Thats Pretty sad,There are Nut jobs anywhere,I Could never shoot a Dog even if it was aggresive..I Feel for you,I Lost over 20 Dogs when i was a Kid,there was a Barn fire and they burned alive...Grizz


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Ok, calm down grizz. The dog was loose so there was a problem. Obviously, if you give most people the benefit of doubt as most are reasonable, there is likely more to the story thatwasnt inthe paper you read. Ive done in dogs that were trying to kill a deer. Does this make me a nutjob? You rebutting everyone angrily does nothing to keep this thread positive.


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

cath8r said:


> Ok, calm down grizz. The dog was loose so there was a problem. Obviously, if you give most people the benefit of doubt as most are reasonable, there is likely more to the story thatwasnt inthe paper you read. Ive done in dogs that were trying to kill a deer. Does this make me a nutjob? You rebutting everyone angrily does nothing to keep this thread positive.


I am not rebutting anybody angrily,If you get that vibe from me thats your problem, I am just stating what i think and believe,As you are...As for you killing dogs that were trying to kill a deer,Do i think it makes you a Nutjob?No,Why did you do that?There is nothing positive that will come from what was done...Grizz


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

You seem to be awfully emotionally invested in this. I find it quite funny. Can't save the world from your keyboard bro.


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Btw, i must ask... over 20 dogs burned alive in your barn fire! Puppy mill?


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

cath8r said:


> Btw, i must ask... over 20 dogs burned alive in your barn fire! Puppy mill?


No it was no Puppy mill,We hunted all over North America with Different breeds of Dogs,Bear dogs,Deer dogs,Black Labs with High Quality Bloodlines(Marathon Man),It was a long long time ago,It was set by a neighbours kid and it was an accident...And,I am not your Bro..I Have one Brother...You seem to be the One telling me that your out killing dogs who were trying to kill a deer..Ya,Thats normal....Anyway,Like i said,You can believe what you want,I Know i believe in what i do..You dont have to like what i say..It is an Open forum..I think if you want to make it personal,We can to that...Anyway..Good Luck with your Dog Killing...Grizz


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

cath8r said:


> You seem to be awfully emotionally invested in this. I find it quite funny. Can't save the world from your keyboard bro.


How did you kill the dog(s) trying to kill the deer?Cant save all the deer in the world by killing dogs.You seem to have an emotional attachment to deer that i find quite funny.


----------



## randydb (Jan 25, 2006)

I grew up in rural BC. If a dog was chasing livestock or killing chickens, the owner did it in or else the neighbor was going to. Just a fact of life. You let your animal roam you take the chance of having it do something stupid and get itself killed. My inlaws are off of a farm in Alberta and it was the same way in their communities. 

I have met a number of pit bulls that are great and many tiny things that are super aggressive. Problem is that a bite from a poodle does a tiny bit of damage while a nip from a pit bull rips the person open. There is no way I am going to wait to see if a pit bull is going to attack before getting the kids safe and away from one that is wandering and on the loose.
Seeing as the guy was in the city I think he should have called police/animal shelter, but I am not shocked by trying to take care of it himself. In my eyes the biggest mistake he made was missing the vitals.


----------



## Stinger3G (Jul 16, 2012)

cath8r said:


> Not sticking up for the shooter, but if the pitbull was at large it could have been shot by someone who had kids. Again, didn't read the story but something to consider. I have kids and live in an area with rampant 'dog dropping'. I can sympathize with the shooter if that was the case. I bet his intent, again with no knowledge of the facts, was that this was intended to be a lethal shot.


Who says the dog wasnt attacking or believed to be trying to attack someone? Stereotypically a certain type of people genrally have pitbulls, and stereotypically that type of stereotypical people generally treat dogs and other animals badly, leading them to be violent and unpredictable. There are several places near my house that have dogs that would try to attack and kill people if allowed too. When people treat dogs badly they do develop behavioral problems, like any animal, including humans. Now that said, im not saying that this dog was overly agreesive or violent or that the owners fit into any stereotype, im merely saying that we only know a few small facts and that is far short ofthe whole story. There are single facts that if present in this case, would make everyone of you say the person who shot it did the right thing.


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Honestlyi must say ive only met nice pitbulls. Very sweet dogs but i agree with 3g and the post above his. If dogs get loose and roam at large, you have to take the safe course of action. I felt watching dogs killing a deer was reaon to do them in. If they menaced my kids, another reason. Sometimes calling the dogcatcher is the best course. Sometimes nothing is fine. Its not something that makes you feel good. Im a dog lover myself. Not 20 dogs in a puppy mill lover, just the ones we have as pets.


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

If the dog was harrasing or Kids were in harm,I Understand taking the Law into your own hands,I Cant justify using a Bow though,Why not a Gun?..Anyway,Like i said,It will be great to watch the news this week and find out all the Info...Grizz


----------



## Stinger3G (Jul 16, 2012)

cath8r said:


> Honestlyi must say ive only met nice pitbulls. Very sweet dogs but i agree with 3g and the post above his. If dogs get loose and roam at large, you have to take the safe course of action. I felt watching dogs killing a deer was reaon to do them in. If they menaced my kids, another reason. Sometimes calling the dogcatcher is the best course. Sometimes nothing is fine. Its not something that makes you feel good. Im a dog lover myself. Not 20 dogs in a puppy mill lover, just the ones we have as pets.


How do dogs kill deer??? 
For the last time, grizzman aint a puppymill guy. 20 dogs aint even a puppy mill.


----------



## Stinger3G (Jul 16, 2012)

GrizzlyMan1980 said:


> If the dog was harrasing or Kids were in harm,I Understand taking the Law into your own hands,I Cant justify using a Bow though,Why not a Gun?..Anyway,Like i said,It will be great to watch the news this week and find out all the Info...Grizz


Well if your as good a ahot as me, a bow does more damaga and will put it down faster with a good shot. 
I put a grizztrick through a large buck and he didnt even get 30 yards fore he bled out. There was pools of it.


----------



## Stinger3G (Jul 16, 2012)

Stinger3G said:


> Well if your as good a ahot as me, a bow does more damaga and will put it down faster with a good shot.
> I put a grizztrick through a large buck and he didnt even get 30 yards fore he bled out. There was pools of it.


Besides bows are silent


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

Stinger3G said:


> Well if your as good a ahot as me, a bow does more damaga and will put it down faster with a good shot.
> I put a grizztrick through a large buck and he didnt even get 30 yards fore he bled out. There was pools of it.


Your not good..Your a Great Shot,Oh i just think it would be smarter and Quicker with a Gun and not much louder..Crossbows are loud.I Know it was a Muzzy,Be interestesting to find out what brand of Crossbow,I am gonna vote Excalibur,You?..Grizz


----------



## Stinger3G (Jul 16, 2012)

GrizzlyMan1980 said:


> Your not good..Your a Great Shot,Oh i just think it would be smarter and Quicker with a Gun and not much louder..Crossbows are loud.I Know it was a Muzzy,Be interestesting to find out what brand of Crossbow,I am gonna vote Excalibur,You?..Grizz


I dont like muzzys. I cant get past those terrible thick aluminum ferrulse. Anyways your right crosbows are loud. I thought it would be cool to get one, but i was lookin at them 5 minutes ago. The one i like is $1,300. The other one i like is $1,500. The cheap ones that are 6 hundred are slower than my current bow, i relize theyre ibod with a heavier projectile, but still. If i could afford a pse tact with the 405 ibo that would be nice for coyotes, but i dont wanna drop $1500. Crossbow would be cool, but i wouldnt have much practical use for it, besides sniping coyotes. I think ill just buy a dna when they go on sale end of year instead. I resighted my stinger an was hitting the center ofthe bullyseye from ~60 yards today. The new 4 inch duravanes that i started fletching myself are flying way better than the old blazers did. So much quieter too. @9 sense a vain i can afford to cut vains with broadheads just for the fun of it. Picked up a chinese assisted open knife that opens as fast as a stiletto at a gun show for $10, it works amazing for stripping vains. And doesnt dull my good knifes. I so cant wait till ummer so i can get back to shooting. Ive got a whole gallon of stale peanuts to shoot up.


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

I'd rather get shot with a crossbow than burn to death im a puppymill...... but maybe thats just me.


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

Stinger3G said:


> I dont like muzzys. I cant get past those terrible thick aluminum ferrulse. Anyways your right crosbows are loud. I thought it would be cool to get one, but i was lookin at them 5 minutes ago. The one i like is $1,300. The other one i like is $1,500. The cheap ones that are 6 hundred are slower than my current bow, i relize theyre ibod with a heavier projectile, but still. If i could afford a pse tact with the 405 ibo that would be nice for coyotes, but i dont wanna drop $1500. Crossbow would be cool, but i wouldnt have much practical use for it, besides sniping coyotes. I think ill just buy a dna when they go on sale end of year instead. I resighted my stinger an was hitting the center ofthe bullyseye from ~60 yards today. The new 4 inch duravanes that i started fletching myself are flying way better than the old blazers did. So much quieter too. @9 sense a vain i can afford to cut vains with broadheads just for the fun of it. Picked up a chinese assisted open knife that opens as fast as a stiletto at a gun show for $10, it works amazing for stripping vains. And doesnt dull my good knifes. I so cant wait till ummer so i can get back to shooting. Ive got a whole gallon of stale peanuts to shoot up.


Sweet...I Could not see myself dropping 1500 on a Crossbow,I Picked up an Ibex at Baitcasters and with everything i have about 750.00 into it and it is accurate as hell,Try one,It would be perfect for you...Grizz


----------



## guzman (Jan 28, 2013)

Not trying to throw gas on the fire here, but possibly the reason a crossbow was used was because the shooter did not own a gun. With the laws in Canada being what they are it is entirely possible that one could own a bow and not own a gun. 

If it was just some random shooting then it is abhorrent and the shooter should be punished fully. If it were in defence then I have no issue with it at all.


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

cath8r said:


> I'd rather get shot with a crossbow than burn to death im a puppymill...... but maybe thats just me.


Lol..You have no clue about what happend and like i stated it was nothing like a Puppy mill,We held all different breeds of Hounds and Beagles for hunting,We did not breed any of the Hounds they were bought from all over Na for the sole purpose of running bear,Deer and Rabbitts,We used to breed Black Labs with Very high Quality Bloodlines(Marathon Man) as i stated,We owned his Grandaughter.If you want to troll me,At least have some sort of inteligence on what you are talking about.


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

guzman said:


> Not trying to throw gas on the fire here, but possibly the reason a crossbow was used was because the shooter did not own a gun. With the laws in Canada being what they are it is entirely possible that one could own a bow and not own a gun.
> 
> If it was just some random shooting then it is abhorrent and the shooter should be punished fully. If it were in defence then I have no issue with it at all.


That seems very possible and i do agree with your post.


----------



## randydb (Jan 25, 2006)

A few observations. Guns in Canada are rare and there is a good chance he didn't have one. Another possibility is that he was in an urban area. If you set off your gun in the city all hell breaks loose with the cops here and you will be in court for yeeeaaars. I bet he was trying to quietly(relatively) off the dog.

I don't agree that bows do more damage than guns, but if you double lung an animal it is dead in seconds whether it is a gun or bow. The guy made a bad shot.

It said in the article that the cops went and found the shooter pretty quickly after the guy found his dog shot. I wouldn't be surprised if there was some history there between the owner, his dog, and the shooter. Around our place a dog wasn't shot the first time it was chasing around in a field. But when it got to, "That damn dog is back after the cattle," he was getting it. 
On the other hand the cops might have just followed the blood trail.


----------



## mprus (Oct 11, 2009)

What about cats? They're allowed to run all over the place and crap all over the place plus destroy the local songbird population. And I think I saw some chasing down a deer close to me!


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

mprus said:


> What about cats? They're allowed to run all over the place and crap all over the place plus destroy the local songbird population. And I think I saw some chasing down a deer close to me!


Lol..They do a number on our Grouse population at our camp..No doubt..There are about 10 Wild strays running around from an old farm house..I Have not seen them running down deer yet...Grizz


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

C'mon, house cats running down a deer? Dogs yes.


----------



## MJewell (Nov 24, 2007)

I have had a few dogs (no visable collars or tags) show up around my farm for the last few weeks chasing deer and getting caught in my coyote traps (no harm done to them). Release two different dogs within a week of each other 3 running together a week later one of them showed up again in a leg hold released him again an he stuck to me like glue an didn't leave for serveral hours. Just seen a poster for him the other day, doesn't look like he ever made it home. When they first showed up I call the vet and dog catcher and they said that they have been nothing but problems for the past little while an the next time they ended up in the pounded was there last chance.

Got to wonder where he ended up as he was a nice looking dog just had a bad habit and worst owners for leaving him running at large.


----------



## wheelie (Mar 2, 2009)

Don't be so hard on the people as we don't know what happened. I almost shot my bloodhound. I will tell you the arrow just missed him. Was out in backyard shooting and he stepped infront of target and as bad luck would have it the arrow fell off the rest and down on the shelf and I never noticed. I tried to stop but to late as habit just reliesed the arrow. I have my target bag up on a table for that reason. I thought I had a dead dog and could not believe it when I checked the dog and no hit. I would have rushed him to the vet and I may have been on the news.

Now dog walks infront I just move bow to the side away from them and let it down. I no longer shoot over there backs either since that day.

To shoot with no dogs out with me is not an option. They go wild when I pick a bow off the wall as they think it is playtime in backyard with me. So there are ways it could happen as an accident and it don't mean we don't love our dogs. Part of me would have died that day if not for the Grace of God


----------



## Ravenhunter (Dec 19, 2010)

zzzzzz said:


> The dog passed away that night.


That's too bad. No such thing as a bad dog,only bad owners. That breed"pitbull"(which is not a breed) can be intimidating and cause some people to act irrational. Just tragic.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Ok, let me get this straight, shooting dog = bad, shooting deer, rabbit, pig, moose, bear, elk, lion = good. Does that mean we hold the lives of some animals in higher value than others.
I think shooting a dog like that is sick but do you think it's more sick because it was a dog?


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Yeah, i guess your right johno. 20 animal cattle/pig operation 'good'. 20 dog puppy mill bad. Guess life is full of double standards. Still thoigh, dogs at large have always been a nono.


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

cath8r said:


> Yeah, i guess your right johno. 20 animal cattle/pig operation 'good'. 20 dog puppy mill bad. Guess life is full of double standards. Still thoigh, dogs at large have always been a nono.


You obviously cant comprehend anything..Your just trolling looking to pick a fight...You are not going to goat me in.Nice Try though...Grizz


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

cath8r said:


> Yeah, i guess your right johno. 20 animal cattle/pig operation 'good'. 20 dog puppy mill bad. Guess life is full of double standards. Still thoigh, dogs at large have always been a nono.


I agree that dogs are a no no but the moral argument still stands about value of life.


----------



## zzzzzz (May 29, 2012)

Ravenhunter said:


> That's too bad. No such thing as a bad dog,only bad owners. That breed"pitbull"(which is not a breed) can be intimidating and cause some people to act irrational. Just tragic.


Not sure Michael Bryant would agree with you!


----------



## mprus (Oct 11, 2009)

cath8r said:


> C'mon, house cats running down a deer? Dogs yes.


Have you seen what a pack of 30 house cats can do? Lol...I was just kidding about the deer! But cats cause a lot more damage to the environment then dogs in my opinion; they are very efficient predators and wreck havoc on small animal populations...plus they crap all over my garden!


----------



## guzman (Jan 28, 2013)

http://pennypup.wordpress.com/2013/02/15/dog-shot-with-crossbow-by-neighbour/

A little more information on the situation. Apparently it was a nuisance dog. Now looking at the x ray the trajectory of the bolt is on an upward angle through the chest, between the shoulders and above the spine. This suggests to me that either the shooter was underneath the dog (less than plausible in my opinion) or that the dog was up on its hind legs when shot. Being that the most likely of those two scenarios is that the dog was up on its hind legs, that puts it in an aggressive stance and possibly a position that it would have been in while it was jumping up or attacking.

Considering this additional information, my opinion is that this was a justified shot on the dog. The fact that it was shot lengthwise through the chest proves the dog was facing the shooter. If it were a double lung shot the dog would have been sideways to the shooter. Additionally, assuming that it was "point blank" that suggests that the dog was up on its hind legs, facing the shooter, and basically in contact with the shooter. This position suggests that it was attacking the shooter. Even if it were "playing" and was jumping up, that can easily be construed as an aggressive stance by the dog. If it was a nuisance dog, and was being or appearing aggressive, someone who had been having issues with said dog harassing them, then I can totally see how this dog was shot. 

Note that the charges are not specified, we are assuming that he has been charged with cruelty to animals. Possibly he has been charged with discharging the crossbow within city limits. Additionally, charges are not an indicator of guilt. My opinion is that the charges were laid in order to show some action by the police and that the majority of the charges will be dropped, if not all of them based on what the dogs history was and what exactly it was doing at the time of the shooting.


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

guzman said:


> http://pennypup.wordpress.com/2013/02/15/dog-shot-with-crossbow-by-neighbour/
> 
> A little more information on the situation. Apparently it was a nuisance dog. Now looking at the x ray the trajectory of the bolt is on an upward angle through the chest, between the shoulders and above the spine. This suggests to me that either the shooter was underneath the dog (less than plausible in my opinion) or that the dog was up on its hind legs when shot. Being that the most likely of those two scenarios is that the dog was up on its hind legs, that puts it in an aggressive stance and possibly a position that it would have been in while it was jumping up or attacking.
> 
> ...


Nice find..From that article it does sound like the dog was always on the loose,The owner has to take resposibility for sure..Grizz


----------



## mprus (Oct 11, 2009)

But isn't this called *taking the law into your own hands*??


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

mprus said:


> But isn't this called *taking the law into your own hands*??


Seems like it....I Wonder if all these people who seem to have had problems with it ever called the Police about the Problem,And if they did, What did the Police do about it?


----------



## zzzzzz (May 29, 2012)

*Good news Pit bull story for a change.*

Pit bull saves family from house fire!

Pit bulls get a bad rap. But a 10-year-old pit bull terrier named Baby showed that controversial breed can be heroes.

KOCO.com reports that Baby helped to save a family from a burning home in Wellston, Okla. The family was asleep when smoke and flames began to engulf their house. According to Rhonda Westenberger, Baby saved the day by waking Westenberger and her sister, Evelyn.

"There were flames shooting down the hallway," said Westenberger. "If Baby hadn't woken Evelyn up, I don't think either one of us would have come out of it."

Once the sisters were safe, the dog wasn't done yet. Realizing there were several dogs still in the house, Baby went back into the fire.

"There was [one dog] hiding underneath the bed," said Charles Land, another family member. "Baby actually went in there grabbed it by the neck and drug it outside."

The house was destroyed in the fire, but the family is grateful they escaped with their lives. Officials believe the fire began when the clothes dryer malfunctioned.


----------



## Foxtrot92000 (Dec 24, 2012)

I have some neighbors about a mile from my home whom leave their dogs outside all the time. They have two dogs that look similar to pit bulls (never have known specific breeds not asked) and a black lab. These dogs are always outside with absolutely no fence or barriers of any kind keeping them home. They constantly roam my hunting property chasing deer, quail, rabbits, etc. and killing whatever they can grab a hold of. One year rifle hunting they chased a doe and fawn right passed me, but I didn't get the opportunity to shoot. The next day, a hunting buddy saw them chasing another group of deer another 3/4 mile away. They roam passed a mile away from their home, chasing game across 3-4 properties. 

I don't know about you all, but I put way too much effort into making a good habitat for game, managing different species for hunting, etc to let a group of dogs that a neighbor doesn't care about keeping home chase and scare them all away. If I get tw chance to kill them (with bow, gun, handgun, knife, I don't care..) I will. If the neighbors ask ill say I thought they were coyotes. 

Being a pet owner makes you responsible for that pet. If you allow them to "run wild" then you have to accept anything can happen. Don't want them shot? Keep them at home...




--Alex


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

So, so far it seems like a reasonable person did this. Not some random 'nutjob'.


----------



## Obi-wanShinobi (Nov 6, 2008)

Also seems the shooter wasn't the only one who had a problem with the dog. He was the only one with enough of a nutsack to do something about it. Shame on the owner, he/she don't deserve to own an animal.


----------



## tspiri (Feb 1, 2013)

Here in Quebec owners of puppy mills and others who are cruel to animals get away with just about anything. There's not enough cash left in the budget to prosecute these people. We have to keep room in the budget to police the english language. Actually this past week an Italian restaurant got in some hot water for having "pasta" on the menu. That's what happens when idiots elect a government lead by Pauline "THE MAD COW" Marois


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

They get off too light for puppy mills in ontario to.


----------



## zzzzzz (May 29, 2012)

*Another sad story*

Pair of pit bulls maul 14-month-old boy, killing him

A 14-month-old Wisconsin boy has died after a brutal attack by a pair of pit bulls, authorities said on Thursday.

Police received a call from Susan Iwicki, 30, on Wednesday saying that she and the young boy were being attacked by the dogs, according to local NBC affiliate WMTV. Iwicki told police that she and the boy had each sustained injuries.

The boy died of his injuries at a Milwaukee area hospital later on Wednesday, the Walworth County sheriff’s office said, according to The Associated Press.
The boy had the “biggest eyes, great smile,” family friend Valerie Brylow told local affiliate WTMJ. “He was a great little boy.”

“He is adorable, absolutely adorable,” Nicole Jennison, another family friend told the station.

The boy’s name has not been released, and an investigation continues. Both of the pit bulls were removed from the property and euthanized on Wednesday, WMTV reported.

The fatal dog attack was the first in Wisconsin in a decade, according to the Milwaukee Journal Sentinel.


----------



## zzzzzz (May 29, 2012)

Holy #%|t!

http://www.cnn.com/video/standard.html?hpt=hp_t3#/video/us/2013/03/15/dnt-child-mauled-by-dog.wabc


----------



## Triggins (Aug 30, 2012)

zzzzzz said:


> Holy #%|t!
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/video/standard.html?hpt=hp_t3#/video/us/2013/03/15/dnt-child-mauled-by-dog.wabc


Wow, that dog straight up homed in on that girl... Nuts!


----------



## Xenomorph (Jun 18, 2012)

zzzzzz said:


> Holy #%|t!
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/video/standard.html?hpt=hp_t3#/video/us/2013/03/15/dnt-child-mauled-by-dog.wabc



Oh my! This is horrible. Makes me wonder though why did it take those men so long to take the dog off. Or the mother, just sit your arse on the mutt instead of dragging your kid around. Poor baby.


----------



## mprus (Oct 11, 2009)

Hopefully they find and prosecute the owner of that dog...he/she is the real criminal...dogs like that behave the way they were trained.


----------

